# Pics of blue pit!



## fred.b (Jan 28, 2008)

This is my female lacy! She is six months old. She is razors edge and half Gotti. I purchased her in el paso, tx. In her second heat will be breeding her to another blue male pitbull. In the picture of her with the dog laying behind her is a my dog chopper. He will have to be put down soon due to cancer! Hope you like the pictures...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

very beutifull!!

is it just me or does she look small for gotti and razors edge??


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

she is a beautiful girl! Both of your dogs are absolutely stunning! What are your reasons for breeding?


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

very nice looking dogs. thanks for sharing.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your boy. Lacy is a very pretty girl. I was wondering somethiong thou you did mean that you are gonna wait until she is two before you breed her right? I would like to know too why you want to breed.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

the best thing would probobly be to get her fixed.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Fred 

She is a beautiful dog 
Do you show her or work her? 

Deb


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

she is beautiful I also would like to know why breed her?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Both dogs are cuties. I'm very sorry to hear that chopper is ill. I lost a dog to cancer in 2006 and still hurt over it. What type of cancer does he have? What stage is he in?

On her second heat the pup will still be too young to be bred. 
Females should be at minimum two years old. On her second heat she will most likely be around 14 months; so a year or so short of being old enough.
Please do some more research and ask questions before jumping into a breeding

What is the goal of your breeding program?

I also would definitely consider doing health testing ... see the OFA website

I just posted on another thread some info for someone who is considering breeding.. take a peek. It may help you out too 
It is post #15
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/bloodline-discussion/5324-curious-about-bloodline.html


----------



## fred.b (Jan 28, 2008)

thank you all for all the nice comments, the reason i want to breed her is that two of my brothers and a bro in law would like a pup off her. to be totally honest i have never bred dogs before so i'm inexperienced. i once had a rednose from showtime kennel bloodline that i bought from a friend of mine here in az. he told me that the best time to breed a dog is during her second heat. i did'nt know you should wait till she's at least 2 years old,thanks for letting me know. someone said i should have her fixed,how come? i don't show her or work her but my interest are that i would like to learn the art of showing dogs one day,but most of all i like this breed because of the companionship they offer. my opinion is that pound per pound in the dog world the pit bull is one of the best if not the best family dog there is. no matter what your doing around the yard whether your washing the car or working on the car they just want to be by you all the time no matter what and all they ask for is a pat on the head or say something nice to them. my blue does'nt have papers she was born on july 22 07 so i would'nt now if she is small for being gotti1\2razors edge. that is what the guy i bought her from told me. i had to put down my dog chopper yesterday due to a tumor on his side on his rib cage he was getting to thin. i'll really miss my choppy.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

First off I want to say I'm very sorry for your loss! Run cancer and pain free at the Rainbow Bridge Chopper!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just to clarify on what I posted to help you out further, the reason breeding shouldn't be done until the dog is at least 2 is because they are not fully mature. Some lines don't even finish growing until closer to three and some take even longer to mature even though their growing is done. There are also diseases like cerebral ataxia which can show up after 2 with little to no previous signs. On top of that some health testing can't be done until then. Also the true temperamnet doesn't immerge until a dog is fully mature.

Breeding is a science which is not perfect because their are so many factors involved and so much that can go wrong. It is best to start with the deck stacked in your favor so to speak

The two heat cycle thing always bugs me when I hear people say it, and seems to be info I've even heard people getting from vets who themselves sadly have no experience on the area. As strange as it sounds I've learned some things vets tell people are not always best. Just for example, think about the nutrition aspect and all the confusion created with advice given. OK that is a little off topic but making a point about every vet not knowing every little aspect about specific animals. Unless a vet is experienced and has training in the area you are asking questions about I have found it isn't always the best to take the advice given. 
Someone on hear not too long ago posted that a vet told them it was OK to breed a dog with a skin condition UUUGH. That is what I mean.

Sadly without having papers on the pup their is no way to tell what bloodlines she is and really no way to properly match her with a stud. Going off what someone just says it could be isn't enough. Breeding unpapered pups is a HUGE issue in the pit community. There are all kinds of mixes out there that people claim to be pure. Not saying she is mixed or not but honestly unless she came with papers and from a breeder who is reputable I would not breed her

I understand your family loves her and wants pups but it is better to have her spayed and have them adopt rescues or if you are set on wanting to breed getting a mentor and quality stock before deciding to breed. That however will take several years and won't be a one two three process

Don't be so quick to jump in a lot of things can go wrong with breeding

Hope that helps


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

good post!!!! please don't breed an unpapered puppy cause she still is a puppy. And she's not even titled......


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Adorable. I love the pic of the two of them.


----------



## fred.b (Jan 28, 2008)

*breeding*

thanks for all the advice. there is some real cool people here.


----------

